# High Noon Ride - North San Jose (Zankar/Tasman/North 1st St.)



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I just took a job in the North San Jose area and noticed a rather large contingent of cyclists riding together in the area. Does anybody have details about getting hooked up with this group? Seemed like there were 30~40 people in the group.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I think it starts around Great America and goes out to Alviso for a few loops. Not really sure of the exact times and location.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

used to do that ride 2 years ago, too fast for me.
Back then they start at the municipal golf parking lot across from the great america overflow parking lot along Tasman side.
Meet Tues and Thurs 12 noon.
From the parking lot, out to the bike trail, out to gold streeet -> alviso, then take the sewage road, across 237 overpass, take the 1st right then out to 1st st and back to Alviso. 3 laps standard.
could get scary sometime mix with the noon time traffic, especially with constant gravel trunk traffic on that sewage road(?).
things could change now. if you've time, go check it out during Tu/Th 12 noon at that parking lot, see if they still there.
good luck and be extra careful if you get join them.
THere was a fatal accident 2 yrs ago, a rider decide to make uturn without looking back and hit by car from behind.


----------

